# Tools explained



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank You! I needed a good chuckle today!

DM


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oddly enough, I have most of those tools, and have used them exactly as described!

I might add that Vise Grips make a dandy battery clamp that can create a direct short, and burn a hole in the paint of your truck hood. ...or so I've heard.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

BENCH GRINDER : Used to remove calluses and other useless skin from knuckles and other hand joints.

CHAIN SAW : Replaces gym equipment for one-armed cable rows and general cardiovascular exercise

PLUMB BOB : A perpetual motion invention

RETRACTING TAPE MEASURE : Environmentally friendly device to produce paper cuts without using paper

STUDFINDER : Used to find out that you really do have wood lath under those old plaster walls


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

This sh!t is freakin' hilarious!!
Thank-you for the out-loud-even- though-I'm-by-myself laughs!

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Excellent & VERY funny. Thanks for the giggles.


----------

